# Dave Matthews Band Tour 2010



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kicking off a massive world tour in February but only one Canadian stop listed.

Tue 06/01/10 Toronto, ON The Molson Amphitheatre


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

DAMN! I would LOVE to see DMB Live. Hopefully he comes back to Vancouver someday.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Should I go? Decisions... Decisions...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> DAMN! I would LOVE to see DMB Live. Hopefully he comes back to Vancouver someday.


Why not take in the Gorge Amphitheatre show? Heck I'm thinking of making the road trip for it and I'm much further away.

Ben Harper is opening for him there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Red Rocks on the list? If you can pick any venue go to Red Rocks. It'll blow your mind.

I also really like DMB at SPAC in NY state. Saratoga is a great town, SPAC is an awesome venue and there's lots of camping around it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Red Rocks on the list? If you can pick any venue go to Red Rocks. It'll blow your mind.
> 
> I also really like DMB at SPAC in NY state. Saratoga is a great town, SPAC is an awesome venue and there's lots of camping around it.


No.

Red Rocks would have been a little longer road trip, but then you could also hit Wildwood Music. :banana:


----------

